# Unable to install or find Firefox in repositories



## llpPc (Jul 6, 2020)

After a fresh install of freebsd 12.1 I changed pkg repos to latest.  Did a pkg update -f.  I am unable to install Firefox.  I get a message saying no packages available to install matching Firefox have been found in the repositories.  Will someone be willing to assist me as to how to proceed?  Thank you very much


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 6, 2020)

It will be available in a few days. See Thread 76043.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 6, 2020)

The package repository has been updated. You can install now.



			Index of /FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/


----------



## llpPc (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you very much for your reply!  The freebsd community has been very helpful and welcoming.  I appreciate and respect all the hard work you guys in the community do.


----------

